# Spoonerisms



## CPProp (Feb 23, 2020)

Was wondering what spoonerisms you have accidently come out with or heared >

Whilst discussing the wind in the UK, its destruction and things about the house that rattling, I meant to say “my cat flap rattles” but it came out as “my flat cap rattles” ……….embarrassment and laughter.


----------

